# Simple headbadge rivet removal



## bairdco (Feb 9, 2017)

Removing headbadge rivets without prying, without ruining the badge, and saving the rivets. 

Use something big as a lever.  I'm using a 15" crescent wrench.

Stick it in the headtube, up against the tip of the rivet, and push down.

This levers your wrench against the headtube and presses up on the rivet, popping it loose.

Then use some vise grips with as little squeezy pressure as you can to grab the top of the rivet and pull it out. 

Easy, peasy, japanesy.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 9, 2017)

Rideon!  Thanks for thr info!


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 9, 2017)

Great idea


----------



## Duck (Feb 9, 2017)

Sounds far better than a BFH, cold chisel & grinder- I'll try it..


----------



## catfish (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## GTs58 (Feb 9, 2017)

Wow! The things you can learn from a head badge thief.   Any tips on how to remove those cheap plastic automotive emblems that are glued on?  J/K.......... Thanks for that tip!


----------



## bairdco (Feb 10, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Wow! The things you can learn from a head badge thief.   Any tips on how to remove those cheap plastic automotive emblems that are glued on?  J/K.......... Thanks for that tip!




A Ross Skyray badge would not be high on my list of things to steal. 

For removing car emblems, use dental floss.


----------

